# Probleme mit Bridge in stapelverarbeitung



## boxershorts (24. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe seit neustem das Photoshp CS2. Im Photoshop 7.0 habe ich des öfteren die Stapelverarbeitung verwendet, wobei ich als Quelle stets den Bildbrowser angegeben habe.
Beim Photoshop CS2 gibt es ja den Bildbrowser nicht mehr, jedoch das Bridge Programm...jedoch ist bei mir im Stapelverarbeitungs Menü das Bridge als Quelle immer grau, egal wie ich die Bilder markiere, sei das einzeln, Ordnerweise etc...  ich bin sicher es ist nur ein kleines detail, welches ich jedoch noch nicht geschafft habe herauszufinden.
Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt oder kann mir vielleicht sagen was ich machen muss damit es klappt?

Danke bereits im Voraus.

Freundliche Grüsse

Edi


----------



## Maaanooo (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und wäre an einer Antwort sehr interessiert.


----------



## Maaanooo (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab's rausgefunden:
Der Beitrag ist zwar schon älter.
Aber der Vollständigkeit halber:

*Aktion in Photoshop erstellen
*Bridge öffnen 
*Auswahl aller zu verarbeitenden Daten (Durch Filter oder Suchen)
*<Werkzeuge>-<Photoshop>-<Stapelverarbeitung> ausführen 
und die Quelle wird automatisch Bridge.


----------

